# nuevo progresso crossing



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello, I have my Permanente Residente. We've crossed from Texas to Mexico through Laredo and Piedras Negras. We want to cross in a different place. Laredo was so busy. Piedras Negras was fine but with two bridges and the INM in an odd place, we just want to explore another entrance. We have heard good things about Nuevo Progresso and Ojinaga. We are going to Chapala. Would appreciate any advice. Just need to make sure each have a INM office, which I would think they do as we need to return our INM cards. Thanks so much


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Nuevo Progresso has a daytime INM and Banjercito in a single location. As you cross the bridge going south, prepare to turn right at the bottom of the bridge into the parking lot for these services. If needed, there is an ATM on the street just outside the door, or a bank across the street.
In Nuevo Progresso, on the right side of the main street, is a great place for breakfast and pastries with wonderful coffee; Renée‘s is the name.
Proceed through town and continue southward, turning right on Rt. 2 toward Reynosa. Watch for the exit for Rt. 97 to go south to 101 and Ciudad Victoria. Onward to San Luis Potosi and then Guadalajara.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Nuevo Progresso has a daytime INM and Banjercito in a single location. As you cross the bridge going south, prepare to turn right at the bottom of the bridge into the parking lot for these services. If needed, there is an ATM on the street just outside the door, or a bank across the street.
> In Nuevo Progresso, on the right side of the main street, is a great place for breakfast and pastries with wonderful coffee; Renée‘s is the name.
> Proceed through town and continue southward, turning right on Rt. 2 toward Reynosa. Watch for the exit for Rt. 97 to go south to 101 and Ciudad Victoria. Onward to San Luis Potosi and then Guadalajara.


wonderful, thank you so very much


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

From N.Progreso you have 2 options. If you go south you pass through Valle Hermoso and then on to Cd. Victoria. This route is avoided by most because it is desolate and has a bad history. The other option is to turn right at the Matamoros-Reynosa road and go to Reynosa. This stretch of road is often 2-lane without shoulders. The section between Rio Bravo and Reynosa also has a bad history. May I suggest you cross at Mission. You avoid the traffic of Reynosa and connect easily to the road going to Monterrey.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Jreboll said:


> From N.Progreso you have 2 options. If you go south you pass through Valle Hermoso and then on to Cd. Victoria. This route is avoided by most because it is desolate and has a bad history. The other option is to turn right at the Matamoros-Reynosa road and go to Reynosa. This stretch of road is often 2-lane without shoulders. The section between Rio Bravo and Reynosa also has a bad history. May I suggest you cross at Mission. You avoid the traffic of Reynosa and connect easily to the road going to Monterrey.


ok, thank you so much for your input !!


----------

